# Unitymedia Router Tausch



## karull (23. Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin...


Ich habe von meinem Provider KabelBW/ Unitymedia ein Ubee Kabelmodem gestellt bekommen.Jetzt würde ich gern zur Fritzbox Cable 6490 wechseln,die ich : von Unitymedia bekomme wenn ich für 5 euro mehr im Monat auf isdn wechsel +30 &#8364; Anschlußgebühr und 10&#8364; Porto bezahle. oder..
für 185 &#8364; bei Amazon bestelle.
Jetzt meine Frage lohnt sich das teil zu kaufen oder soll ich mein telefon upgraden (isdn brauch ich eigentlich nicht)
Auch ein grund für den austausch wäre mein HP WLAN Drucker stürzt mit Bluescreen ab wenn man ihn mit dem Ubee verbindet.Laut Hp ist unitymedia schuld,laut Unitymedia ist HP Schuld.

Was würdet ihr machen


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2016)

Naja, wenn er mit Bluescreen abstürzt ist wohl eher der Drucker schuld


----------



## eMJay (23. Oktober 2016)

Kaufen ist da wohl kostengünstiger auf Dauer. Weil du da keine höhere Grundgebühr hast kein Porto usw.


----------



## Claut (24. Oktober 2016)

Der Ubee ist so oder so nicht das Gelbe vom Ei (2200er?)

Der Kauf der 6490 ist immer so eine Sache. Benötigst du die ganzen Extras die sie mit sich bringt?

 

Anderer seits, wieso auch nicht?. 5 Euro pro Monat. VK liegt bei 185 - Liegt bei 38 Monate.

In der Benutzungszeit ist dein Anbieter verpflichtet, die bei Defekt das Gerät zu Tauschen. Ist AVM durch die 5 Jahre Garantie auch. 

 

Wiege ab: 38 Monate Mieten = Aktueller Kaufpreis -- Siegt auf dauer der Kauf

KA Umtausch so lange der Anschluss Existiert - AVM 5 Jahre - Darüber hinaus Kulanz des Händlers

 

 

Meine Meinung? 

Eigenanschaffung. Ich bekam meine zwar Kostenlos (Außendienstler guter Freund), dennoch finde ich 185 Euro ist kein Geld, und du kannst Sagen, sie ist dein. Nach 4 Jahren z.b. (Vorausgesetzt du Kaufst sie evtl bei Media Markt oder Saturn, dort ist es Gutschriftsware und *muss *ausgetauscht werden, oder wenn sie nicht mehr Verkauft wird, bekommst Du dein Geld wieder und kannst dir einen Nachfolger kaufen), bekommst du eine Neue, auch wenn die Alte noch gut Funktioniert. 

Vorteil hast du beim Mieten nicht, dort bleibst du bei der 6490 bis Du den Vertrag ändern lässt. 

 

Gesagt sei aber auch, dass das WLAN Signal nicht gerade das beste ist. Ich hab z.b. schon Probleme wenn ich 2 Zimmer weiter gehe, darum musste ein AP gekauft werden. 

 

 

Hoffe konnte Helfen


----------



## Gretzerv (26. Juli 2017)

Moin Moin...


Ich habe von meinem Provider KabelBW/ Unitymedia ein Ubee Kabelmodem gestellt bekommen.Jetzt würde ich gern zur Fritzbox Cable 6490 wechseln,die ich : von Unitymedia bekomme wenn ich für 5 euro mehr im Monat auf isdn wechsel +30 &#8364; Anschlußgebühr und 10&#8364; Porto bezahle. oder..
für 185 &#8364; bei Amazon bestelle.
Jetzt meine Frage lohnt sich das teil zu kaufen oder soll ich mein telefon upgraden (isdn brauch ich eigentlich nicht)
Auch ein grund für den austausch wäre mein HP WLAN Drucker stürzt mit Bluescreen ab wenn man ihn mit dem Ubee verbindet.Laut Hp ist unitymedia schuld,laut Unitymedia ist HP Schuld.

Was würdet ihr machen

 

 

...ich dachte das Modem kann man behalten!


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2017)

die dinger sind meist nur eine leihgabe. du wirst bei vertragsende um rückgabe gebeten. in den verträgen sind die dinger meist mit drin bzw durch ein paar euro im monat aufgeschlüsselt


----------



## Stefan101975 (26. Juli 2017)

Muss es eine Fritz!Box sein? Ich bin auch bei UnityMedia. War auch kurz am überlegen ob ich mir das Upgrade für 5&#8364; mehr gönne, mittlerweile bin ich froh dass ich es nicht gemacht habe. Ich habe einfach direkt am Router von Unitymedia einen Router von Tp-Link gehängt. So läuft es jetzt schon seit ca. 2 Jahren top und ohne irgendwelche Probleme.


----------

